# Are You or Your Partner Uncomfortable Talking About Sex?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

For some couples, even if they do not have problems in their sexual relationship, talking openly and honestly about sex can be uncomfortable – and that can limit the quality of your sex life. When these issues come up, you and your partner may avoid talking about the problem all-together which can lead to you feeling distant from each other. Or you may get in heated or intense arguments about the issue.

Do you and/or your partner feel uncomfortable talking about sex? Does it get in the way of your sex life or your relationship in general? If so, keep reading to learn tips on how to better manage this problem.

Here are two common cycles couples find themselves in:
*
Cycle 1: ONE OF US IS UNCOMFORTABLE TALKING ABOUT SEX*

In this cycle, one of you wants to discuss your sexual interests, likes, dislikes, and needs, while the other person feels embarrassed or uncomfortable with this discussion.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

